# Starting out



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

So pictures from your first show or before you started training

i'll start off my first show at 16


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

me in my first show at 21......


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not got ANY pics from my first show but this is from my second one. I was tighter the week before bcos I had never even heard of carbing up til 6pm the night before so went into show 1 flat as fcuk and unable to get a pump but I was pretty ripped.

The picture attached was the following week (show 2 Mr. East of Scotland 1996) and I made sure I didn't fail to carb up by starting carbing up on the monday prior to the show. As you can guess I spilled over and started to add fat again but was almost a stone heavier in show 2.

I learned so much from those two shows, I still never got it 100% but I never had help from anyone and relied on myself which I now know is not a wise move, you really need the eye of someone you can trust to get a true opinion on how you look.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> me in my first show at 21......


im liking the flat top, was this before you hurt your back paul?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I've not got ANY pics from my first show but this is from my second one. I was tighter the week before bcos I had never even heard of carbing up til 6pm the night before so went into show 1 flat as fcuk and unable to get a pump but I was pretty ripped.
> 
> The picture attached was the following week (show 2 Mr. East of Scotland 1996) and I made sure I didn't fail to carb up by starting carbing up on the monday prior to the show. As you can guess I spilled over and started to add fat again but was almost a stone heavier in show 2.
> 
> I learned so much from those two shows, I still never got it 100% but I never had help from anyone and relied on myself which I now know is not a wise move, you really need the eye of someone you can trust to get a true opinion on how you look.


i dont think hit my peek condition and really knew how my body works till around my 5th year of competing, 1st few shows esp are just a matter of trail and error, will tan carbing up everything

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

' said:


> im liking the flat top' date=' was this before you hurt your back paul?[/quote']
> 
> yes this was 1991 i was placed into the open class instead of the 1st timers and they would not change it on the day as you can imagine i came last  my accident was 1996......the hair is a constant form of amusement for Jenny


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

My first comp was the 2007 Welsh UKBFF - Bodyfitness class. I came dead last :clap2:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your way too muscular for bodyfitness, Dexter Jackson would kill for those calves!

I think your ideally suited for NABBA Figure, what height are you Natalie?

Will you be at the UKBFF Wales in a few weeks? We (Extreme Nutrition) have a trade stand there also selling Gasp and Better Bodies clothing.


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Your way too muscular for bodyfitness, Dexter Jackson would kill for those calves!
> 
> I think your ideally suited for NABBA Figure, what height are you Natalie?


I realised that after the comp....plus I do prefer the harder and leaner look of the NABBA Figure girls. Im 5ft 8"......

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the Welsh, which I 'm gutted about cause it is always a good show!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Natalie Jakomis said:


> My first comp was the 2007 Welsh UKBFF - Bodyfitness class. I came dead last :clap2:


i bet that day you had the best condition out of all the girls in the show bodyfitness or the weight classes look at the seperate in those quads.

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

She would have been top 3 at this years NABBA Britain in Class 1 I would say.

Oh, when I remember, its times like this when I see PScarbs flat top I'm glad I'm bald!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Extreme said:


> She would have been top 3 at this years NABBA Britain in Class 1 I would say.
> 
> Oh, when I remember, its times like this when I see PScarbs flat top I'm glad I'm bald!


i dont think nat will mind me saying this but when she visted me and shane a bit into her diet earlier this year i told her my opinion that for figure she needed to drop some muscle to improve her shape for figure, and she did. this is one lady who doesnt struggle putting on muscle it would be easy for her to gain at least 7lb of muscle in a year with out much effort

xx


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

' said:


> i dont think nat will mind me saying this but when she visted me and shane a bit into her diet earlier this year i told her my opinion that for figure she needed to drop some muscle to improve her shape for figure' date=' and she did. this is one lady who doesnt struggle putting on muscle it would be easy for her to gain at least 7lb of muscle in a year with out much effort
> 
> xx[/quote']
> 
> ...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Extreme said:


> She would have been top 3 at this years NABBA Britain in Class 1 I would say.


I'd guess top 2.

next year, 1st.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Natalie Jakomis said:


> Thanks Rach...As I've already told you I couldn't of the looked the way I did this year without your help!!!!
> 
> After coming last in the UKFBB Welsh in 2007, I had my mindset on doing the NABBA Englands 4 weeks later..Good job I didn't as I still would of come last to you


it was naff all to do with me nat, i will take credit for your glitzy eyes but the hot bod was all your doing.

i didnt know you had thought of doing the england that year, it would have been cool for us two to be on stage together

xx


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> I'd guess top 2.
> 
> next year, 1st.


Thanks Shane, I'm still your number 2 fan...I know Rach is number 1 :first:


----------

